

Making Blenders for the Blind is Like Making Software for Normal People - johns
http://professionalaspnet.com/archive/2009/06/26/Making-Blenders-for-the-Blind-is-Like-Making-Software-for-Normal-People.aspx

======
mcantor
More suggested reading: "The Design of Everyday Things" by Donald Norman.
[http://www.amazon.com/Design-Everyday-Things-Donald-
Norman/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Design-Everyday-Things-Donald-
Norman/dp/0465067107/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1246292034&sr=8-1) \--
I've lost count of how many times I've read this book. As the article goes, it
talks about what it really means to be intuitive, and how common objects fail
miserably at achieving that goal.

